# Could this be a ****?



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

Somthing has been unscrewing the top to one of our lights along the walkway in front of our house almost nightly. We'll wake up in the morning and find the top to the light halfway across the yard, screw it back on to the light and the same thing happens the next night. I was kinda thinking this could be a **** since they have been known to unscrew garbage can lids and there is alot of wooded area around for a **** to live in. Maybe they are attracted to the light or the heat? Does anyone think that a **** could be what's been doing this? If so what is the best set for this situation? I just thought that if it was a **** it would give me an extra oppertunity to trap. Thanks in advance, KYtrapper

:sniper:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Could be. **** are very good at using their front. If pets are not an issue I think a bucket set with a 220 would be in order. If legal in your area.


----------



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion ND trapper. Do you have any ideas for an area with some pets around. There are some people down the road that have dogs. They keep the dogs chained up most of the time but when they let them loose they like to wander around. The chance of catching one of the dogs is very low but still a possibility. I just don't want to take the chance of catching one in a conibear. Thanks for the advice, KYtrapper


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Best to play it safe and use a live trap.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sure it isn't the local kids? What kind of footprints are in the snow, if any?


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

is the light on. if it is i don,t think **** would touch it :sniper:

if all else fails stay up with a gun, if **** shoot it :sniper: ,if kid yell your head off at him :evil:


----------



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for everybody's suggestions. I don't think a kid is messing with the light because there are really no kids in the neighborhood. Whatever it is hopefully I'll be able to catch it. I plan to set a foothold tommorow next to the light with some variation of a dirthole set that way if I end up catching a neighbors dog(which is unlikely)I can just release it. I'll post if I catch somthing in the set thanks again, KYtrapper


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

is the same light cover of many lights coming off every night. If so what different about that light then the rest that would make something go after it every night?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

put flower underneath the light on a night thats not windy you should have tracks there the next morning to see what it is if the "thing" comes this night then you dont have to risk catching something you dont want to until you know what it is


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

***** are darn smart, my grandparents a retired and drag a camper around the country and a couple years ago my grandpa woke up to somthing in the storage compartment under his bed so he grabbed the 45 and peeked out the door and didnt see anybody but the hatch was door was open (its got a gas cylinder on it) and so he went to inspect and there was a big bandit eating some snacks they had in there, no he didnt shoot it. but whats weird is those latches need to be lifted up and turned a quarter turn to open!!


----------



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks again for everybody's suggestions. It seems like for whatever reason whatever was unscrewing the cap to the light has stopped. The last few nights the top to the light has stayed on. I guess whatever was messing with the light got bored of it. In answer to your question Quacker Wacker the only thing that I can think of that was different about that certain light is that it was the end one in the line of lights. I guess I'll never figure out what it was but if the cap to the light starts to get taken off again I'll get a trap out there quick so hopefully I can catch whatever it is. Thanks, KYtrapper


----------

